# ChinaBoxer on YouTube



## Xue Sheng (Mar 16, 2012)

I have been looking for China Boxer's site and all I can find is it is being updated but I found him on YouTube with a lot of interesting Videos. Thought others might find them interesting

China Boxer On You Tube


----------



## seasoned (Mar 16, 2012)

I did wonder where he was also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 16, 2012)

I like his videos gives me something to think about.


----------



## Edgar (Mar 16, 2012)

All his videos have a lot of information on it. The only thing I would advise is not to overload yourself with so much Wing Chun information if you don't have a partner with you to practice or it'll be wasted information because he usually involves a lot of different drills for each technique he's going over.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm a big fan of ChinaBoxer. Being a relatively new Wing Chun practitioner, I have found his videos to be pretty informative. I believe he has trained with Hawkins Cheung (can't go wrong there).


----------

